# Shroom hunting claims 18 lives in 10 days



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/30/mushroom-hunter-massacre-_n_699595.html*


This next one is about a well seasoned Missouri shroomer
that misidentified a shroom which was almost fatal.

I just found some of the same last week but mine looked just like the shaggy parasol, with the brown patches on the cap and safron staining when cut.
I thought for sure they were them.
Did a spore print on black/white paper and it looked
...white at first on the black, but oh so an erie green the next morning on the white.
Can never let your guard down with any shroom,thats for sure.

*http://www.kmbc.com/r/25142391/detail.html*


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

*'Lucky' girl, 12, wolfs down TWO death cap mushrooms and survives to tell the tale*


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...shrooms-survives-tell-tale.html#ixzz11oPK30EB


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

> &#8216;Clearly it may be best to err on the side of caution.&#8217;


"may" be????  Jeeze....

man what a difference between "American" culture and European....can you imagine a girl who looks like that....stopping her bike and munching on mushrooms in this country...mushrooms just arent part of the culture here. how many mushroom pickers do you think there are in America....maybe 5,000-10,000 at most?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I saw so many mushrooms up north this weekend, and because I just dont know, I wouldnt touch any of them. Many of these looked like Chanterelles's (sp) that were over done a bit, and many Bollettes, neither of these 2 are in my knowledge base.


----------

